
Peloton Files Publicly for IPO - innovateee
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/peloton-files-publicly-for-ipo/
======
atlasunshrugged
Anyone here know enough about markets to comment on what happens with the glut
of IPOs? Peloton seems like a relatively strong one but it seems like everyone
is trying to cash out before the next recession and I worry that it's going to
lead to some funky market behavior at some point.

